# Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

Redaktionell








*Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?​*Kommentar


*Kleine Anfrage zur schriftlichen Beantwortung
mit Antwort der Landesregierung
 Drucksache 17/8330 *​
Kleine Anfrage  der FDP an den niedersächsischen Landtag, was eigentlich "tierfreundlicher" Strom sei, unter Bezugnahme auf das gemeinsame Angebot von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA, und die Antwort aus dem Niedersächsischen Ministerium für Umwelt, Energie und Klimaschutz namens der Landesregierung vom 13.07.2017

Das Thema hat zwar direkt auf den ersten Blick nichts mit Angeln oder Angler zu tun - auf den zweiten Blick aber eben schon, weswegen wir das auch aufgreifen.

Denn hier wird deutlich, wie die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie, hier am Beispiel Greenpeace (energy) und PeTA, sich schamlos die Realität zurecht biegt, um hier weiterhin Spenden und Provisionen generieren zu können, trotz tausendfach geschredderter und gehäckselter Tiere. 

Die Nachfrage der FDP zum Thema ist lobenswert!

Erschreckend ist, wie hier das grün geführte Umweltministerium in Niedersachsen versucht, in der Antwort zu verschleiern, schön zu reden, alles im Sinne ihrer willfährigen parlamentarischen Unterstützung der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie.

*Der Dreh zum Angler und Angeln kommt hier:*
Es ist die gleiche spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie, die Angler angeht und angreift u. a. wegen Tierschutz.

Es ist die grüne Partei, die in Niedersachsen für Angelverbote im Rahmen Natura 2000 steht und die NABU und Konsorten bis in die Besattzplanung der Vereine mit einbinden will.

Es ist ein Beispiel mehr, wie Schützerindustrie hier Parteien wie die GRÜNEN schon durchdrungen hat, um ihr Geschäftsmodell zum abgreifen von Subventionsmillionen für "grüne" Energie ihrer Wohlstandswähler weiter am Laufen zu halten.

*Wo bleiben da die allgemeinen Medien?*
Und das alles, während sowohl GRÜNE wie Schützeriundustrie gleichzeitig auf die einzigen losgehen, die tatsächlich etwas an den Gewässern für die Gesellschaft tun:
Die Gewässerbewirtschafter, oft Angelvereine, teilweise Verbände, teilweise privat...

Und da kommt kein Aufschrei der Nichtanglermedien, wie hier "Tierschützer" "tierfreundlichen" Strom verhökern, dem zigtausende Fische, Vögel, Fledermäuse etc. deutschlandweit zum Opfer fallen.

Die Medien sind da leider auf ihrem grünen Schützerauge inzwischen mehr als blind..........


*Hier die Fakten zum nachlesen:*
Link zu Nilas/Niedersächsisches Landtagsdokumentationssystem zu den Dokumenten, da könnt ihr die Dokumente (Frage wie Antwort) als PDF runterladen.

Die Frage:


			
				Kleine Anfrage schrieb:
			
		

> *Kleine Anfrage zur schriftlichen Beantwortung*
> 
> *Was ist tierfreundlicher Strom?*
> 
> ...



Dazu die Antwort:


			
				Niedersächsischen Ministerium für Umwelt schrieb:
			
		

> Antwort des Niedersächsischen Ministeriums für Umwelt, Energie und Klimaschutz namens der Landesregierung vom 13.07.2017,gezeichnet in Vertretung Almut Kottwitz
> 
> *Vorbemerkung der Abgeordneten*
> Der Stromanbieter Greenpeace Energy bewirbt zusammen mit PETA einen angeblich tierfreundlichen Stromtarif, der ausschließlich aus Wind und Wasser gewonnen wird. Begründet wird die Tierfreundlichkeit mit dem Verzicht auf Biogas. Beim Wechsel zu diesem Tarif werden automatisch 30 Euro an PETA gespendet.
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Redaktionell

Auf Nachfrage bei Gero Hocker, Landtagsabgeordneter der FDP in Niedersachsen, ob er uns dazu einen Kommentar schicken wolle, kam umgehend das:



> Am 4.6. Bei Facebook mit diesen Worten kommentiert:
> So spontan und laut habe ich lange nicht mehr über einen Artikel gelacht - dabei ist die Verlogenheit eigentlich zum Heulen: Greenpeace und PETA bieten gemeinsam 'tierfreundlichen Strom' aus Wind- und Wasserkraftanlagen an. Natürlich nicht, ohne 30,-- einzustreichen für jeden Kunden, der auf diesen Blödsinn hereinfällt: wie das wohl die tausenden Rotmilane, Seeadler und Mäusebussarde finden, die in Windkraftanlagen zu Tode kommen oder die Aale, Forellen oder Lachse, die in den Turbinen von Wasserkraftanlagen geschreddert werden. Aber im hippen, urbanen Milieu lässt sich mit schlechtem Gewissen wunderbar Geld verdienen.
> Ihr Gerissenen von der PETA-Spendensammel-Industrie: wenns wirklich 'tierfreundlicher' Strom sein soll: kauft Euch ein Ergometer für den Keller und fangt mal kräftig an zu strampeln. Und am besten bleibt Ihr dauerhaft da unten, dann könnt Ihr künftig weniger Schaden anrichten.
> http://www.peta50plus.de/peta-und-greenpeace-energy-fuer-tierfreundlichen-strom/



Kein Wunder also,  das er das mit angeschoben und umgesetzt hat mit der kleinen Anfrage.

Gero Hockers Facebookseite:
https://www.facebook.com/gero.hocker 

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Lajos1 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Hallo,

soweit ich weiss gab es da ein Urteil im Jahr 2002 vom OLG Karlsruhe, nach diesem darf man ungestraft behaupten: "Grüner Strom ist blutiger Strom".
Ich habe aber leider kein Aktenzeichen mehr zur Hand.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Vor mehr als 1 Jahr bereits Thema in den bayerischen Medien wie auch SZ und BR wie auch dem Landesfischereiverband bzw. wegen dessen Veröffentlichungen gewesen!

http://lfvbayern.de/der-verband/aktuelles/ethisch-korrekt-fische-quaelen-1610.html

Gegen Wasserkraftwerke wird seit längerem erfolgreich geklagt und solchige verhindert, erst diesem Sommer wieder stoppte ein Gericht eine großes Bauvorhaben nach Klage des Verbandes ...

auch wenn es hier im Board nicht gerne gesehen wird, es gibt auch diesbezüglich beachtlich positive Seiten, die sogar konträr und streitbar gegen die Regierung und politische Bestrebungen sind ...
aber
wäre da nicht der Herr Braun, der modernes Angeln verhindern will


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Gegen Wasserkraftwerke wird seit längerem erfolgreich geklagt und solchige verhindert, erst diesem Sommer wieder stoppte ein Gericht eine großes Bauvorhaben nacvh Klage des Verbandes ...
> 
> auch wenn es hier im Board nicht gernegesehen wird, es gibt auch beachtlich positive Seiten ...
> l


Dafür hab ich sie sogar gelobt (müsst ich mal raussuchen) ..

Natürlich wirds (zumindest von mir) gerne gesehen, MEHR als gerne, wenn ein Verband mal keine  ******** baut - ist nur so selten..

Würd viel lieber kräftig loben als austeilen...

Muss mich halt an Fakten halten...

Und da freuts mich zugegeben, wenn Gero Hocker, der ja 1. selber Angler ist , 2. in einem guten Verband (AVN), und 3. auch öffentlich für Angler, Jäger, etc. einsteht (auch da haben wir bereits zig Meldungen gebracht dazu, wie immer, wenns jemand mal mit Anglern gut meint), 4. hier mit seiner Partei die  anglerfeindliche rot-grüne Landesregierung in Niedersachsen vor sich her treibt und gleichzeitig öffentlich klar macht, was vom "grünen "Strom zu halten ist....


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Hat ja mehr als ein ganzes Jahr gebraucht, bevor andere den bayerischen Gedankenweg und Kommunikationsweg mit anschließenden Klagen des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern aufgegriffen hat ...

wenn jetzt auch noch andere aufwachen würden  !


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Und einen hab ich gleich noch dazu:

Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr! 
Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht mehr!!

Daraus:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aktualisierung 10.04. 2017:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Zudem gehts hier NICHT nur um Wasserkraft, sondern im GRUNDSATZ darum, dass ausgerechnet diejenigen, die uns Tierquälerei vorwerfen und Schändung der Natur, AUSGERECHNET SELBER mit zigtausendfachem Schreddern und Häckseln von Tieren Kohle machen!


----------



## fishhawk (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Hallo,

PETA verwendet in der Überschrift das Wort "Tierleidfreie Energie", da wäre ja bei Fischen ggf. ein Konsens zu finden, was die Leidensfähigkeit angeht. 

Bei Vögeln und Säugetieren wäre dieser Begriff m.E. bestenfalls Irreführung der Verbraucher.  Den diesen Tiere müssen ja nun für die Stromerzeugung nach wissenschaftlichen Maßstäben direkt leiden.

Ob der Begriff "tierfreundlich" irgendwie genormt oder geschützt ist entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. 

Wäre ein Fall für die Wettbewerbshüter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> PETA verwendet in der Überschrift das Wort "Tierleidfreie Energie", da wäre ja bei Fischen ggf. ein Konsens zu finden, was die Leidensfähigkeit angeht.


Darum gehts ja bei PeTA nicht - die wollen ja, dass KEIN Tier irgendwas für/mit Menschen macht (nicht mal Blindenhunde, Honig etc.), dass Tier gleiche Rechte wie Menschen haben etc...

Wobei Du insofern recht hast, dass die Fische beim geschreddert werden nicht leiden werden/können - hin sind sie aber trotzdem und es widerspricht damit vor allem klar der antispeziesistischen Weltanschauung der PeTAner, solchen Strom dann zu nutzen...

Die Provisionskohle nutzen sie natürlich wohl trotzdem...


----------



## fishhawk (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Hallo,



> Darum gehts ja bei PeTA nicht



Ist mir schon klar, denen gehts wahrscheinlich in erster Linie um die 30,- EUR und um ihre Ideologie.

Allerdings müsste man wegen des Begriffes "Tierleidfreie Energie" mal prüfen, ob das nicht unlauterer Wettbewerb ist. Denn Vögel und Fledermäuse sind nach dem Stand der Wissenschaft ja leidensfähig .


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Siehe Antwort Ministerium - da haben die für ihre Kumpels von Greenpeace und NABU schon vorgebeugt....


----------



## Taxidermist (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe Antwort Ministerium - da haben die für ihre Kumpels von Greenpeace und NABU schon vorgebeugt....



Das mit dem Ministerium könnte sich bald erledigt haben?
Für den 15. Oktober sind Neuwahlen angesetzt und die ohnehin knappe Mehrheit von Rot/Grün dürfte damit Geschichte sein!
Grund dafür, eine der grünen Rxxxxx hat das sinkende Schiff schon verlassen!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*



> Siehe Antwort Ministerium



Der Begriff "tierleidfrei" kommt weder in der Anfrage noch im Antwortschreiben vor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Vielleicht wird Gero dann Minister ?
;-))


----------



## Double2004 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... die  anglerfeindliche rot-grüne Landesregierung in Niedersachsen vor sich her treibt und gleichzeitig öffentlich klar macht, was vom "grünen "Strom zu halten ist....



Immer wieder erfrischend wie sachlich und detailliert hier ohne jede Form von Pauschalisierungen "diskutiert" und kommentiert wird...|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Würdest Du verfolgen, was SPD und GRÜNE in Niedersachsen alles treiben, um Angler einzuschränken und Angeln zu verbieten, würdest Du das kaum pauschal nennen (empfehle Seite des AVN)...

Und dass dieser "grüne" Strom mehr als "rot" im Sinne von zerschrederten Tieren ist, ist ja nun beileibe nix Neues.

Wenn Angler Glück haben, wird ja im Oktober zumindest mal kein grüner Minister mehr in Niedersachsen weiter gegen Angler und Angeln arbeiten können..

Danke daher nochmal an die FDP, die Sicht- und Denkweise des grünen Ministeriums durch ihre Kleine Anfrage hier deutlich machen konnten.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Mal ne kleine Zwischenfrage: Gibt es irgendeine Art der Stromerzeugung, die "gut" ist? Z.B. fischfreundliche WKA oder vogelfreundliche Windkraft oder Biogas ohne Maisäcker und Gewässergefährdung?
Solarenergie im bewölkten und verregneten Deutschland klammere ich mal aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Ist hier aber gar nicht die Frage, ob es "guten" Strom gibt (oder welcher Strom gut ist und wie viel man brauchen würde)....

Sondern, dass spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie (hier Greenpeace Energy und PETA) sich zusammen tut, *um mit* angeblich *TIERLEIDFREIEM* (das steht NIX von "gut")* Strom Spenden und Provisionen zu sammeln,* bei dessen Erzeugung  nachweislich tausende Tiere gehäckselt und geschreddert werden.


----------



## exstralsunder (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Zwischenfrage: Gibt es irgendeine Art der Stromerzeugung, die "gut" ist? Z.B. fischfreundliche WKA oder vogelfreundliche Windkraft oder Biogas ohne Maisäcker und Gewässergefährdung?
> Solarenergie im bewölkten und verregneten Deutschland klammere ich mal aus.



Nein die gibt es nicht. Aber wenn ich sehe, dass im Jahr pi mal Daumen 3500 Vögel in den Windrädern sterben aber gleichzeitig ca 120.000 Aale nur im Einzugsgebiet der Weser geschreddert werden, dann ist für mich von beiden Varianten  eher das Windrad die "saubere" Energie.
Entweder wird die Erde durchgewühlt auf der Suche nach Erdöl und Kohle-verbunden mit den Umweltbelastungen vor Ort und im Kraftwerk...oder eben man kommt weg von Fossiler Energie und schwenkt um auf Biogas/Wind und Wasser....ebenfalls verbunden mit Verlusten an Tier und Gelände.
Das Doofe ist eben nur: ein toter Milan macht in den Medien eben mehr was her, als ein glitschiger Aal unter Wasser.
Von dem (Fisch)Dilemma wissen wenn überhaupt, doch nur die Angler.
Hier wäre es Aufgabe des Verbands in den Medien einen Aufschrei zu starten oder zumindest Aufzuklären.


----------



## gründler (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

https://www.topagrar.com/news/Energie-Energienews-Die-merkwuerdigen-Methoden-des-Nabu-1064279.html


Schon älter,aber zeigt wie die Fäden gezogen werden.....


----------



## holgär (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Die Grünen stecken doch beim Thema Windkraft in einem großen Dilemma. Sie wissen ganz genau, das Windräder, auch auf dem Land, eine alternative Form der Energieerzeugung wären. 

 Aber die (grünen Lokalpolitiker) werden doch von den anderen Naturschutzverbänden dermaßen vorgeführt, daß man sich nur noch wundern muß.

 Welchen Einfluß hier die Vogelschutzverbände haben, ist unglaublich, und hier trauen sich die Grünen eben nicht oder nur zaghaft ran.    

 "Die Geister, die ich rief ........."

 VG

 Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*



holgär schrieb:


> Welchen Einfluß hier die Vogelschutzverbände haben, ist unglaublich, und hier trauen sich die Grünen eben nicht oder nur zaghaft ran.
> 
> "Die Geister, die ich rief ........."
> 
> ...


Wär mir wurscht, wenn die sich nur untereinander an********n würden..
Wenns nicht auch immer wieder uns Angler treffen würde seitens der anglerfeindlichen GRÜNEN und der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie,


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Hallo,

weder mit Windrädern noch mit Photovoltaik ist der Strombedarf einer großen Industrienation wie es Deutschland ist, zu decken. Das sind unzuverlässige Arten der Energieerzeugung. Mit diesem Unsinn haben wir unsere Landschaften verschandelt, aber dafür haben wir ja auch den teuersten Strom auf der ganzen Welt. Mit dem Strom aus Wasserkraft haben wir ja auch schon genug verbrochen; durch die Förderung von Klein- und Kleinstkraftwerken welche einen kaum messbaren Beitrag an der Stromerzeugung leisten, dafür aber grosse ökologische Schäden anrichten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Und das hat was zu tun mit dem Thema hier, dass PeTA und Greenpeace mit angeblich tierleidfreiem Vogel- und Fischschredderstrom Spenden und Provisionen eintreiben wollen?
Richtig - nix............

Da gehts NICHT um Ökologie oder decken von Strombedarf, sondern um das verlogene "Strom ohne Tierleid!" zum Kohle scheffeln!


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da gehts NICHT um Ökologie oder decken von Strombedarf, sondern um das verlogene "Strom ohne Tierleid!" zum Kohle scheffeln!




Hallo, 

ist schon klar, aber die Verlogenheit fängt ja schon damit an, dass man den Leuten weissmacht, dass mit "ökologisch" erzeugtem Strom der Energiebedarf zu decken wäre.
Ok, war ein bißchen OT.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ok, war ein bißchen OT.
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos



Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung ;-)) 

Passt...


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Lajos,

mit Pumpspeichersee Jochberg wäre ja in Bayern ein sehr vernünftiges Projekt entstanden ... sauberer Strom und ein Gebirgsee voller Saiblingen und Seeforellen !!! ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

und? 
Damit wirbt aber weder PETA noch Greenpeace um Spenden/Provisionen.

Die werben verlogenerweise mit Wasser- und Windkraft als tierleidfrei trotz zigtausend geschredderter Tiere..

Das ist das Thema hier...


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Um was geht es dir denn?
Um kollektives Jammern und Heulen?
An sich kann man ja tatsächlich sagen: "Ja, das ist verlogen" ... und nun?
Interessanter wäre ja da der Weg, Alternativen zu nennen, die aus anglerischer Sicht wünschenwert sind und machbar .. ich habe beruflich ein großer Pumpspeichersee Projekt in Spanien besichtigen dürfen, Energiegewinnung + Freizeitwertgewinnung sind enorm + Fische sind da drinnen, davon träumen wir hier nur ...  und es darf geangelt werden und wird ...
Aufklärung über Misstsände verbunden mit  Aufklärung über machbare Alternativen ist der sinnvolle Weg ...

aber

soweit ist die Denkweise des AB leider noch nicht noch, also die von vielen Boardies hier schon, aber die MOD-Denkweise gibt es noch nicht her ...

also speziel für Thomas, das nächste Posting:


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Ja so eine Drecksverlogenheit von PETrA und GREENPEACE
da bekomm ich ja Blutdruck


----------



## UMueller (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Strom aus Wasser und Windkraft mit Tierleidsfrei zu bewerben ist schon sehr verlogen und ist Betrug am Kunden ala very clean Diesel von VW.                                         





Taxidermist schrieb:


> Grund dafür, eine der grünen Rxxxxx hat das sinkende Schiff schon verlassen!
> 
> Jürgen


Ich denke du möchtest auch nicht als R***e bezeichnet werden. Muss aber der Admin entscheiden ob hier Regelverletzung vorliegt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Unser Ton isses nicht - ich editiere es..


----------



## smithie (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Wo ist jetzt mal eine Kampagne, die beiden Verbände ans Kreuz zu nageln?
Einen wie viel besseren Aufhänger will man??

Letzte Woche standen bei uns vorm Rewe 2 NABU-Werbestand-Mädels - sie hatten wohl gemerkt, dass sie mich besser nicht ansprechen brauchen, sonst wäre das wohl ... unschön... ausgegangen...


----------



## smithie (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Hat Petra eigentlich schon die Bundesregierung zum Abbruch der  diplomatischen Beziehungen mit Russland aufgefordert wegen Putin's  Harpunen Hecht mit anschließendem Augengriff?

https://www.gmx.net/magazine/panora...-kreml-veroeffentlicht-urlaubs-video-32468278

OT-Ende


----------



## muddyliz (10. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Da werde ich gleich mal meinen Greenpeace-Förderbeitrag kündigen. Schreiben geht heute raus. 
Die gingen mir sowieso schon länger auf den Sack, jedes Jahr kurz nach Neujahr riefen die an, ob ich nicht meinen Förderbeitrag erhöhen wolle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Geld weg hilft bei allen Anglerfeinden!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Erneuerbare Energie - die KILLERENERGIE!!
giftGRÜNE Wasserkraft schreddert in Turbinen zig Tonnen Aale und andere bedrohte Arten. giftGRÜNE Windkraft jährlich   ca. 12.000 Mäusebussarde, etwa 1.500 Rotmilane ca. 240.000  Fledermäuse..

http://www.daserste.de/information/wissen-kultur/w-wie-wissen/artensterben-116.html


----------



## fishhawk (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Hallo,

wer kann schon beweisen, dass gerade der Strom der bei den Naturromantikern aus der Steckdose fließt aus einem Vogelschlag-Windrad oder einem fischvernichtenden Wasserkraftwerk stammt ?

Der fließt bestimmt weiter zu den "bösen" Haushalten, die keine "grüne" Energie abonniert haben.

Der Strom ist doch "tierleidfrei", die Werbung weiterhin erlaubt, wer sollte also daran zweiflen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

ich????


----------



## fishhawk (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Hallo,

Angler, Jäger, Landwirte und sonstige Querulanten sind doch eh alle befangen..

Wenn ein Joghurthersteller behaupet, sein Produkt würde das Immunssystem stärken, wird die Werbung verboten, weil wissentschaftlich nicht nachweisbar.

Wenn für "tierleidfreien"  Strom aus Windrädern und Wasserkraft geworben wird, muss man scheinbar gar nichts beweisen. Da kommt man schon ins Grübeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

ich ja..


----------



## rheinfischer70 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Hat denn schon mal jemand von euch Greenpeace um eine Stellungnahme gebeten? Wäre interessant zu erfahren, wie die darüber denken? Unwissenheit oder verarsche?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Nicht offiziell....
Greenpeace will damit nix zu tun haben, das wäre "nur" Greenpeace Energy, extra Firma..


----------



## rheinfischer70 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Habe einfach mal Greenpeace angeschrieben.
Mal sehen, was kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Hoffentlich hast du angemerkt, dass du das veröffentlichen willst.
Die Erlaubnis dazu dann mir schicken, sonst nur sinngemäß zitieren, nicht wörtlich veröffentlichen (bürokrateutonisches Urheberrecht etc.)


----------



## angler1996 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht offiziell....
> Greenpeace will damit nix zu tun haben, das wäre "nur" Greenpeace Energy, extra Firma..



 Impressum mit Adresse Greenpeace
https://www.greenpeace.de/impressum



*Greenpeace Energy eG
*https://www.greenpeace-energy.de/rechtliches/impressum.html

 die Adresse wie oben.

 Satzung Greenpeace Energy
 Da braucht man nur die Präambel zu lesen -
 das steht sinngemäß, dass sich Greenpeace Energy an die Vorgaben von Greenpeace halten muss.



nö, die haben mit Sicherheit aber auch gar nix mit einander zu tun


----------



## UMueller (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Die werben mit tierleidfreiem Strom aus Anlagen die ja gerade Tierleid verursachen ( Wasserkraft und zt. Windkraft). Das ist doch der blanke Hohn. Ja gut Kohle und AKW tuns auch ( Kühlwasseransaugung ) aber die werben nicht mit Tierschutzstrom. Kranke Welt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?*

Beschissen werden wir mit Kohle und Atom wie mit Wasser- und Windkraft -
 öko ist nix davon. 

Nur machen halt nun giftGRÜNE Heuchler der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie damit Kohle statt wie vorher die Energieindunstrie.

Der einzige Unterschied:
Unser grünen Wohlstandsbürger machen damit den Strom zum einen für ihre Gewinne exorbitant teurer und sie haben dazu noch ihre widerliche, moralisch/ethisch überdrehte Hochnäsigkeit und Schulmeisterei..

Je mehr Leute drüber nachdenken, desto besser....

Denen noch zusätzlich Kohle hinter herschmeissen und nicht nur die giftGRÜNEN sondern auch noch PETAner zu füttern - für Angler in meinen  Augen schlicht krank.


----------

